# Danee, the amazing mini donkey



## Southern Grace (Feb 15, 2013)

Woo hoo Danee! Congratulations and keep up the good work


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

When Momo gets his skill level up, will he form a team with Danee?


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I plan to train for it, but little Molly (my yearling) is a color match to Danee & hoping she will be the other half of my team when she's old enough


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice job! I used to have( still have him actually he's just really old) a cart pony I shared with my sisters when I was younger, ahh, fun times.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I love it!! And it is so darn cute! I have a mini I want to train for driving.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

CUTE, more pics needed


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Not much new to report with Danee. We're just putting on miles. Momo, my spotted gelding is now in training. Flag desensitization is going EXTREMELY well & put an open bridle for the first time. I'll try to get pictures next time
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

